
Gmail's product manager on Labs, beta, the future - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/03/interview-gmails-product-manager-on-labs-beta-the-future.ars
======
kennyroo
Using the term "Beta" to describe a 5-year-old product more or less deprecates
the meaning of the word, doesn't it?

~~~
peregrine
Semantics. At his point its a term of endearment more then anything. Google
has more important things to worry about it seems.

